# windshlield, enclosure Kawasaki Mule 610 xc



## rkbryant (Oct 6, 2012)

Using my Mule with plow for snow removal. Need windshield/enclosure for the same. Looking at Kawasaki KAF600-019 windshield and either KAF600-035 or KAF60-0014 for enclosure. Anyone have these or alternative aftermarket products to suggest?


----------

